# Thinkpad WWAN in Dell?



## aargau (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir dieses http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/comput...hspa-umts-module-fuer-thinkpad/v/an558380188/
WWAN Modem gekauft, in der Hoffnung das es auf meinem Dell xps m1330 erkannt wird und Funktioniert.

Leider habe ich es bis jetz nicht fertig gebraucht, das das Modem erkannt wird.
Hat jemand von euch ev. eine Idee wiso dies nicht mal als "Unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt wird?


----------



## fluessig (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab leider kein xps m1330, aber wenn es noch nichtmal als unbekanntes Gerät dasteht, dann könnte die Schnittstelle im BIOS deaktiviert sein (falls dies einstellbar ist).

Prüf also mal all deine BIOS-Optionen (könnte sich unter Integrated Peripherals o.ä. verstecken)


----------



## aargau (15. Februar 2009)

Das habe ich leider alles schon versucht. WWAN ist eingeschalteten etc. Wenn ich die Karte in den Slot einbaue wo sonst die Wlan karte ist passiert auch nichts. AUch an meinem alten Dell Inspiron geht nichts. 

Ich kann mir nur noch zwei gründe vorstellen a) es ist wirklich nicht möglich, da die Karte irgend wie speziell vom BIOS angesprochen werden muss...
b) sie ist defekt.


----------

